# Undoing A Read-only Marked Folder



## tan41400 (Jun 20, 2006)

I HAVE A WINDOWS 98 PROGRAM. I WANT TO SAVE THE FILES ON THE OLD COMPUTER ON A CD-RW SO THAT I CAN SAVE IT TO MY NEW XP LAPTOP. BUT THE MESSAGES CONTINUE TO READ Q:CANNOT SAVE DOCUMENT. FOLDER MARKED READ-ONLY. HOW CAN I UNDO THIS SO THAT I CAN SAVE DOCUMENTS TO THE CD-RW ON THE OLD COMPUTER? THANKS tan41400


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

Open Windows Explorer and locate the folder you are trying to save. Right click on the folder then clear the checkmark next to read only.


----------



## tan41400 (Jun 20, 2006)

kilowatt1 said:


> Open Windows Explorer and locate the folder you are trying to save. Right click on the folder then clear the checkmark next to read only.


ON THIS COMPUTER THERE ISN'T WINDOWS EXPLORER. CAN YOU GIVE ME ANOTHER NAME? tan4140


----------



## jr6300 (Aug 28, 2005)

yes you do: Start/Programs/Accessories/Windows Explorer.

or if the shortcut has been removed, just use "My Computer" on your desktop (same difference)


----------



## 1069 (Sep 7, 2004)

Just a note re. saving to CD and putting them on your laptop. 

When you do they may well end up as "Read Only" when you transfer to XP machine. You will need to go through this process again.


----------



## jr6300 (Aug 28, 2005)

Good point.

If you have the same burning software on the XP box that you do on the one you are pulling the files from, just don't close the session. Leave the CD so it can only be read from the burner drive (& can be written again). Then the files should remain with the same properties.


----------



## jr6300 (Aug 28, 2005)

If you have lost the shortcut to Windows Explorer, you can create another. Open "My Computer". Open the "C:\Windows" Directory. Click to show files (if they are hidden). 

Explorer.exe is @ the root of the "Windows" directory. RH click on this file & select "send to desktop/create shortcut". You can then add this back into your program menu if you wish or just use the created shortcut.


----------

